# Advice needed!!



## caroline26 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi
My name is Caroline and Im a Paediatric Physiotherapist from Nottingham, UK. I am currently researching making a (BIG!) move to Canada. I am in the very early stages and have been in contact with an agency. I would like to know if there are any physiotherapists out there that I can get in touch with just to chat about the process, how easy/difficult it is, is it worth doing....etc. The only other place i have lived is Newcastle, Uk, where i went to Uni but I currently feel that I need to make this change or I will regret it!! I have a very supportive family who I know will help me if I need it. General questions I have are more about cost of living - accomodation, food, bills, cars etc. How does it compare to England?
I look to forward to hearing from people if they feel that they can help.

Caroline.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I would not have a clue how the cost of living UK/Canada compares , My family and I emmigrated in the mid 60's , in my day and age there were no computers which now opens up a whole spectrum of the information you require . I did it the only way possible in those days , I procured newspapers and literature from Canada giving me first hand advice on what to expect that was relative to my families needs and requirements , it took time and effort to compile what was required , namely , what it would cost US to live a similar lifestyle with comparable housing . This then gave me what pay structure I would need to accomplish this , so giving me foresight in what jobs I was capable of doing that would uphold our standards , the areas that these were available in etc , etc .

Do your homework well , it will pay dividends in the long run and give you an overall picture of what you are letting yourself in for , Colin .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

caroline26 said:


> Hi
> My name is Caroline and Im a Paediatric Physiotherapist from Nottingham, UK. I am currently researching making a (BIG!) move to Canada. I am in the very early stages and have been in contact with an agency. I would like to know if there are any physiotherapists out there that I can get in touch with just to chat about the process, how easy/difficult it is, is it worth doing....etc. The only other place i have lived is Newcastle, Uk, where i went to Uni but I currently feel that I need to make this change or I will regret it!! I have a very supportive family who I know will help me if I need it. General questions I have are more about cost of living - accomodation, food, bills, cars etc. How does it compare to England?
> I look to forward to hearing from people if they feel that they can help.
> 
> Caroline.


Hello Caroline and welcome to the site.
Firstly, I'm sure you do know that your occupation is on THE LIST and that will allow you quick entry to Canada as a Permanent Resident. However you will require to sit an exam (Canadian Physiotherapy National Competency Exam) before you are allowed to practice here. Each Province has it's own Professional agency for your occupation so you should contact the one in the Province you are interested in.

As far as cost of living is concerned it really is a trade-off. Some things more expensive, some less. Housing, cars, gasoline, utilities are cheaper with food about the same. Car insurance is expensive here. The answer I glean from other ex-pats' comments suggests to me that it all depends on one's lifestyle and expectations. 

As far as your question 'is it worth doing' you will get a plethora of differing opinions. Some love it here and consider themselves much happier, some are ambivalent and some (fewer) hate it and wish they had never come. It really is a trial and error process. You should seriously consider coming here for a visit to give yourself some idea of whether or not you could live here. Have you any idea what part of the country tweaks your interest? This country is vast with incredibly differing topographies and climates.


----------

